# easter is coming....



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

Preparing myself to be compassionate and not get upset over all the Bunnies that are going to make there way through the animal shelter in the next month.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ugh, good luck... :? I was livid a couple weeks ago, a manager from another store that does their animal order with us ordered us three bunnies because of Easter. We took MONTHS to sell the three we got last year. Luckily, one of my managers was even more pissed than me and changed the order and ranted at her. I don't know when people are ever going to learn that animals are NOT good special occasion pets unless actually planned for... :evil:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

I dont think they should be aloud to sell them this time of year.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I know, but unfortunately pet stores are dumb. :roll: If there's a marketing ploy, they are going to use it unless they're privately owned by a conscientious person. *sigh*


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

hardest thing is gunna be that im a sucker for mutts, rescues ect ect i wanna take em all home. sigh

at least some induvidual places do. the pet store i use to work for was good.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I've been watching the local "buy and sell" for my area on Facebook, today 3 different people posted baby bunnies for sale for Easter. When I used to breed rabbits I would always make sure to NOT have any ready to sell around Easter. I always had lots of people looking for them for Easter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

oh my. I wish all people would do that aswell nikki. I dont get it its the same with puppies at christmas. Makes me upset to see animals being sold when the people selling them most likley know they will be surrendered or rehomed in a few months. People dont realize that rabbits can live up to 10 years and that they require alot of space and daily attention.


----------

